# [Amber] Professional CALL FOR STORIES!



## PA (Jan 13, 2004)

For all the good writers here who have also roleplayed in Zelazny's Amber universe:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1311448#post1311448


----------



## PA (Apr 3, 2004)

*Not a rose*

A bump by any other name.


----------



## PA (May 1, 2004)

*June 1st deadline*

Only 1 month left!


----------



## PA (May 24, 2004)

*1 week left...*

Last week, last bump!


----------

